# New DIS Rule Regarding eBay



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

Hi, everyone!

I just wanted to share something I just found out about with everyone.

According to this post on the Budget Board, DISers are permitted to share their eBay user names on the DIS.  

Direct links to your auctions or to a listing of your auctions is still not allowed, but you may put a line in your signature stating your eBay ID if you wish.


----------



## dmitchem

Hi....I'm new to these boards...saw that you are in Richmond, VA.  I live in Disputanta, VA  about 35 miles south of Richmond.  Are there any pin trading clubs or get togethers in our area?  I got addicted to pin trading in September when I went to WDW for 9 days.


----------



## disneyfamily

Hi-

I am in Richmond Virginia as well (Hanover County).  I just caught the pin bug also.  I am going to Disney on the 18th of December, and I can't wait to get more pins.  

I am trying to get the lanyard series pins and anything with the flag (or red, white & blue) and Mickey.  

Please let me know if there is a local pin trading group as well.

Thanks - Debra


----------



## MNTerri

I just bought a nice flag spinner pin from disney auctions - it's an epcot pin and the front peice spins to show the flags of the world - the openings are mickeys.


----------



## pintradersauction

oops my bad (back button)


----------



## MAO.VOLUNTEER

* Couldn't do Disney without it!  *


----------



## KerryL002

That's good to know! Thanks!!


----------



## WDToys

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Slvchr2000

thanks for the information


----------

